# Been lurking around



## Swiftkill1 (Feb 19, 2016)

What's up guys. I've been lurking around the site for a while just reading and searching info. Decided I would finally register as I believe there's some ppl on here who may actually be able to answer my questions without the douchery that seems to be rampant on several of these sites.


----------



## Swiftkill1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Got a few questions on homebrew formulas for var I couldn't find. Anyone that can help guide me in the right direction wold be appreciated.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome much


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 19, 2016)

If you need any help pm me brother.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Doing a home brew of var at a good dosage isn't cost effective for personal use imho..


----------



## 2016 (May 31, 2016)

Welcome


----------

